

Awesome To-do app in CSS and JavaScipt - d3v3r0
http://codepen.io/d3v3r0/pen/yLiCg

======
markusos
Looks great, but it could be more intuitive how to close the settings menu.
Right now it seems that the only way is by using the navigation menu?

